# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Italian Trip (Blog)

## markantigua

Had a wonderful time in Italy during May. The 3 main areas we visited were Rome, Umbria and Tuscany. Have done a blog with plenty of photos Enjoy !

http://ouritalianblog.blogspot.com/

----------


## andynap

Nice travelog. We stayed overnight at the hotel in the airport- Marriott I think- and it was very nice- close too- LOL

----------


## markantigua

Hi, yeah we dropped the car off at the airport in Rome and stayed the last night at the hotel Seccy in Fiumicino, about 5 mins from the airport. Great seafood there.

----------


## carolgreen145

the last night at the hotel Seccy in Fiumicino, about 5 mins from the airport. Great seafood there.

----------


## Thomas152

Some more tips related to traveling:-
Plan trip according to budgets,
Draft complete plan at a piece of paper,
Get all the important information where you are arrived. 
Exercise hotel safety,
Arrive during the day,
Keep your documents safe,
Dress appropriately.

----------

